#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Foto van je set/studio!

## DJHanSieV

Oke, ik zal binnenkort ff een foto maken..

Graag ook even vermelden wat er staat! 
Ben benieuwd!

HanSie

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## SWDJ

Ah, heb dit weekend een digicam geleend, zal binnenkort ff m'n setje erbij zetten.

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## bBINK

Thuis :



Wat staat er :

-2 Pioneer CDJ100s
-IMG Stage Line Mixer (wordt een Pioneer ooit <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
-Sony MVR700DJ
-Samson 2x15 band equalizer
-2x BNS Speakers
-Rotel versterker
-PC, 450 MHz., 40 Gb. (voor op te nemen)
-15" monitor
-Subwoofer (niet aangesloten)

En er staat nog veel op het verlanglijstje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## bertuss

mag ik vragen welke bns'jes je hebt?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

zou zeggen zie :http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=5570

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## dj_lucv

Mijn pioneer setje, wat waarschijnlijk binnekort wordt vernieuwd met een rodec 180 en 2 SL's.
Verder staat er een 100 watt DAP setje, genoeg voor op mijn kamer vind ik.

----------


## Dj Spyder

2 techs , JB ( die heel goe is vind ik faders kraken na 2 jaar nog niet , binnenkort stanton RM100 ofzow ) , 2 dap K115's hangen op zie je niet , en laatste foto men basskast'je  :Smile:

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## Iko

en boven dit.. maar nu is het iets anders zal binne kort wel niieuwe fotos poste..

----------


## LuPuS

Dit is mijn flightcase, De Stanton RM80 & Denon 1800 F cd-spelers.

----------


## LJ Max

hey LuPuS,

hoe bevalt die RS 80 ?
wil namelijk ook een 19'' mixer gaan kopen !

Greeetzz
Max 


.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## Mr Dj

hey dat is toch de DN1800 he..hoe bevalt die ?

Enne Iko, die stageline cd speler..gekocht van tom ??

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## reflection

dn 1800, heeel goed<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Iko

nee geleent van tom :P

----------


## LJ Max

Iko,

waar gebruik jij die studio eigenlijk voor ?
zit je gewoon een beetje te pielen, met dat groot mengpaneel, mix je mzuiek of maak je zelf muziek of wat ?¿?

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## CyberNBD

Komt me idd bekend voor die stageline ja <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Mijn plekkie vroeger:

Doel: voor de lol <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Plekkie nu:

Doel: video montage.


Als na de zomer de nieuwbouw klaar is verhuis ik met de hele mikmak daarheen, en dan is het de bedoeling dat er weer wat meer geluidstroep zoals mixertje etc inkomt.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## LJ Max

Zozo Tom,

mooie studio <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
vindt je set 'vroeger' ook al erg vet ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
hoelang heb je die IMG Stageline dubb cd-speler nu ? wan tik zie heb op je set 'vroeger' staan, en op de pic's van IKO

Greetzz,
Max

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## CyberNBD

Stageline cd speler is ergens heel in het begin gekocht, nog voor ik een mixer of wat dan ook had. Factuurdatum 04-04-1998 <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>  Momenteel heeft iko dat ding om de simpele reden dat hij hem best vaak nodig heeft/verhuurt, en ik tegenwoordig meer met een denon 2600F / rodec MX180mkIII combinatie op pad ga.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Dj Spyder

Hey lupus , hoe bevalt die Stanton RM80 ?
ik ben van plan een RM100 te kopen !

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> ...staan, en op de pic's van IKO



Iko is geen afkorting MAX maar me naam.. 
en die mixer op me kamer doet het pas euh precies 5 dage dus nog niet echt een functie en werken ook nog 8 kanalen niet goed.. moet nog wat knoppies vervangen worden.. maar dan wil ik hem gaan gebruike om oude opnames van me vader op A-DAT af te gaan mixen. 
en die studio boven wordt gewoon in gewerkt door pa normaal.. en als ik wil kan ik er in monteren en afmixen..

greetzz Iko

----------


## LuPuS

Die RM-80 is zéker zijn geld waard...

Die RM-100 zou ik alleen maar kopen als je de functie Send-en-return gebruikt. Dit is de enige functie die de stanton rm-100 meer heeft dan de rm-80. Ik ben er alvast héél tevreden over! Een van de betere 19" mixers vindt ik.

Over mijn cd-spelers ben ik ook héél content, t'is denon hé  :Wink: 

Mischien ooit eens een grotere reeks kopen...

Greetz

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...staan, en op de pic's van IKO
> ...



Sorry, Iko <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
dacht ene (dj)-bijnaam ... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## showband

heb als een s geplaatst:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=6294

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## SWDJ

Heb eindeljk ook een foto, kijken of ie het doet!


1 Omnitronic cdp 381
1 ETP pwr m6x
1 samick versterker
equalizer en 2 802tjes
en nog een Sony geval voor cassettes.

shit hij doet het niet...
oh toch wel...   :Smile: 
Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## LJ Max

Hey SWDJ,

leuke set ...
die Bose boxen zullen wel lekker klinken ! ze hebben die hier in het pretpark 'de efteling' ook overal hangen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
ik heb zelf ook al foto's gemaakt, maar heb geen digicam ... en er zitten nog ca. 25 foto's op rolletje ... dus voordat ik een foto heb zijn we al weer een half jaar verder <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## SWDJ

Mid-hoog vind ik idd wel goed klinken, maar laag niet echt (ook niet echt hard) ik er denk ik subs bij halen, geen Bose, want dat is te duur... :Smile: 

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## speakerfreak

zow ik ook maar is iets gemaakt. fotos dus

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0RACvBD8TY4bteCUnUkrG0cTlbQUV9VFAXaI!tMBxh5*GADs8B  anZg2pBFlT*w42UnymKQjMg2qSYD15r!fvZ7SdjwY19MR4LXD7  wr!PklLI/set1.jpg?dc=4675411152801157357

whehe, en een partij een andere zooi van vroeger

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0RwCvBMcTTq4QDiQ7tBZwpVB5lGmGbWVz!FHp9DGp*Dsxb34ZA  cHE2*pdiuazlTScprLV!3rCbHCQu!9AtzITMIkep0J!u72YCPj  y9j8IdO4/set-2.jpg?dc=4675411152764343125

psssss TIE*ES zooi doet alles het weer niet. iemand die het toevallig wel lukt?

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

SWDJ, mooie woordenboeken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

owja:


olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## dennis_1983

ziet er goed uit maar waarom die ruimte naast 
de pioneers???
ik plaats mijn set eerdaags hier ook wel even..

----------


## SWDJ

> citaat: SWDJ, mooie woordenboeken



Dienen ze toch nog ergens voor....
ooit zal er een case zijn....

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## WJ

DJSHAKE gebruikt de ruimte naast zijn CDJ's voor 2 rijtjes CD's heb ik wel eens gezien, of voor microfoon/hoofdtelefoon. Setje werkt lekker vind ik!

Post mijn fotos binnenkort ook! Als ik weet hoe dat moet...

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Max

Zal binnenkort ook even foto's nemen.

----------


## RL sound

Mijn setje.....:

http://groups.msn.com/geluidstechnie...tudiootje.msnw

Groeten....

----------


## diederik van Nimwegen

This post is no longer available

----------


## Dj Shake

> citaat:
> ziet er goed uit maar waarom die ruimte naast 
> de pioneers???
> ik plaats mijn set eerdaags hier ook wel even..



idd WJ,
Als je geen ruimte hebt om cd hoesjes, mic's of hoofdtelefoons te laten ben je ook nergens...

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## RL sound

> citaat:
> Quincie, Op je foto zie ik een md-speler. (MDS-JE530 Toch? )
> Ik heb soms wat last met het "Weel" dat erop zit.. als ik soms 1 naar rechts draai gaat ie 15 tracks verder bijvoorbeeld...
> Enig idee hoe dit verholpen zou kunnen worden?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Diederik
> 
> ...



Diederik, ook ik heb die problemen gehad, laat even dat wheel schoonmaken (de keuze knop zelf) dan is het weer verholpen.
Zit gewoon vuiligheid in de knop.



Groeten....

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:"Weel"







> citaat:wheel



Zoiets heet een "Jog-dail" maar dat ter zake. Valt niet veel aan schoon te maken, het beste is gewoon vervangen. je kan ze BV bij farnell kopen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## storeman

Nou, dan zal ik mijn bijdrage ook maar ff leveren

----------


## yoghurt

Laat ik ook maar meedoen dan, kamer niet opgeruimd is het ook nooit trouwens, me nieuwe pc rechts <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Let op dit gebruik ik alleen zo thuis, op feesten gaat het anders, foto's zijn beetje scheel genomen maar dat kan niet anders in zo'n kamer. Volgende keer maak ik er meer maar had er maar een 4 mb kaart inzitten was 128's kwijt

grtz

----------


## yoghurt

Lekker dan ze werken niet ga dan maar naar:
http://www.geocities.com/hwcfeesten/...?1047582790012

Is de oude site nog nieuwe, word omgebouwd excuses voor het ongemak <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Hee, jij hebt ook zo'n ouwe rot-Psion <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Leuk setje trouwens.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Lekker dan ze werken niet ga dan maar naar:
> http://www.geocities.com/hwcfeesten/...?1047582790012
> 
> Is de oude site nog nieuwe, word omgebouwd excuses voor het ongemak <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



linkje werkt bij mij niet

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## speakerfreak

bij mij ook niet.

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## splash

Zelfde probleem hier...

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Vreemd, hier in België wel...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## yoghurt

Ja ik heb ook zo'n oude psion 3 is het volgens mij maar beneden ligt een psion 5 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Als het linkje het niet doet klopt dat, die *** geocities, kan nu maar paar bezoekers per dag aan grom grom, nieuwe site is nog niet helemaal af anders had ik het daar wel opgezet, ik kijk wel even of ik nieuw linkje kan maken ergens. ( Hij deed het wel weer vandaag maar na een paar kijkers scheid ie er weer een dagje mee uit)

grtz

----------


## DJHanSieV

ZO, heb ff een foto laten maken :-)



HanSie

----------


## elektrofiel

mijn knutsel hoekje dan ook maar even online



Sound and Light Partners VOF

----------


## Destiny

Toch mijn "studio" ook maar even...

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: jip@discodestiny.nl

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## MatthiasB

dit is mijn studio (in aanbouw)

sorry voor de slechte kwaliteit het is genomen met een webcam

  

  

 

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Max

Ziet er netjes uit!

----------


## Jurrie

zie ik daar een oldtimer Denon, Tascam? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Heb m zelf ook nog staan hoor <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

yep de 2000f mk2 mùaar ie doet het nog perfect

heb er wel 2 nieuwe lasers moeten insteken ze waren namelijk grof versleten

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

bij mij willen de knopjes weleens haperen, en er zou ook een nieuwe fader in moeten  :Smile:  ach...

----------


## MatthiasB

nee maar ik heb juist een oude jb verkocht en die had dat weleens dat de jogwheel heel stram deed

maar ja die oude denon ruled echt nog

de beste cd speler die ik voor de moment staan heb is men teac vrds 10 maar die staat er niet in 

was van men vader die nu overleden is en ik heb hem overgehouden maar die staat in onze living te pronken 

als je is kwaliteit wilt horen waar je haar van rechtkomt mag je gerust is komen luisteren

- teac vrds 10
- een zelfgebouwde mosfetversterker die tot 0.750 ohm kan gaan (was bedoelt voor electrostaten)
- een torens plantendraaier omgebouwd door een firma met een soort granieten plaat onderaan 
- een voorversterker van pioneer waar juist de alps volume knop van gebuikt wordt
- en 2 audio profesional boxen (mooie strakke zuiltjes

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## gilly

jah ik begrijp bijna alles.. maar een "plantendraaier" voor een geluidsset begrijp ik niet helemaal <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

gegroet gilly.

----------


## MatthiasB

platen draaier is een ander woord voor tuntable of gewoon je draaitafel en die was van men pa voor dus zen oude records van bach en al die andere klasieke muziek te beluisteren

hij heeft trouwens een naald van vanden hul of zoiets maar is wel een heel kostelijk grapje

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

Heb hier nog een oldtimer, technics SL-P1200 's werelds eerste cd speler met pitch control <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

zeg het is niet omdat men materiaal niet up-to-date is dat ik hier een museum staan heb he

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

Dat vind ik juist het mooie, met oudere spullen (het zijn oldtimers, of je het wil of niet) werken.

----------


## MatthiasB

dus jij vindt dat ik hier het museum van argeologische kunsten openhoud of wat bedoel je

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

jij begon het de naam museum te geven, IK snap het probleem niet, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## MatthiasB

nee effe serieus denk jin dat hier alleen oude prullen staan anders voel ik me een klein beetje in men eer genoemn hoor. er staan hier al 3 pc's en binnen kort een tascam dm24 digitale mixer

en idd die oude beestjes zijn (nog) goed meschien zelf beter dan die nieuwe brol dat ze op de markt brengen

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jurrie

Nee helemaal niet! sorry als je het zo opvat <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Vond het gewoon leuk dat jij ook die oudere spullen nog gebruikt!

----------


## MatthiasB

ah waarom zouk ik ze wegdoen??? ze werken meschien nog deftiger dan de hedendaagse rommel maar dat zij ik al zeker he

nu ik moet wel zeggen dat die tascam dak hier staa heb dat oude mengpneel van in 1978 als ik me niet vergis toch eeen specifieke en warme klank uitkomt dat ik nog nergens andfers heb vastgesteld

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:enkele foto's van men museum sorry van de kwaliteit maar tis maar een webcam he



Zo hier een quote van jou zelf. Het bewijs dat je het zelf ook een museum vind. Nu niet meer zeuren.<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## MatthiasB

lol maar bon genoeg gezevert over mijn rommel 

en je weet nu wat ik staan heb en nog zal hebben

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## MatthiasB

die behriger is wel een leuk dj mixertje

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## joop van den ende

Mijn thuisstudiootje!
Er zit echt een heleboel tijd in, maar dan heb je ook wat!
Het is volledig zelfbouw en ik ben er dus eigenlijk ook best wel trots op.

Alles op een rijtje:
behringer dx1000
tascam cd302
2x sony md speler
dualhead protools systeem
2x akg c1000s microfoon
1x behringer virtualizer pro

buiten beeld:
2x technics sl1210 mk2
dateq xtc
behringer limiter/processor (naam en type vergeten)
behringer equalizer
D&R telefoonvork

Ben benieuwd naar jullie mening!

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/m...je.msnw?Page=1

----------


## MatthiasB

das dus het verschil met iemand die geld zat heeft en ik

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## joop van den ende

Er zitten wel heel veel jaartjes sparen in hoor!

Joop.

----------


## Mathijs

Jij bent Piraat of zo?
Of maak je iets van radio programma's?

Ziet er trouwens eeerug netjes uit!


---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## joop van den ende

Ik produceer radiovormgeving, -programma's en mixen voor feestcafé's.
Dus ik mix twintig minuten aan elkaar en die mix wordt dan in feestcafé's gedraaid...voor dj's die niet kunnen mixen...

Joop.

----------


## Jurrie

Beetje (!) kortzichtig Tascam.

Misschien draait Joop elke dag overuren om al zn spulletjes te kunnen kopen (in een tijd van een aantal jaar).

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## MatthiasB

en dan ik heb ook zo een ding staan 

men materiaal staat trouwens zo opgesteld zoals een radio zender met een micro of 3 in mijn richting. 

ik neem ook voor lokale zendertjes de jingles maar dat maakt toch niemand een piraat omdat het eruitziet als .....

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## RL sound

Ik vind het een mooie opstelling Joop.

Ik ben nu bezig om mijn zolder te verbouwen als opname studio(otje) en als oefenruimte (aansluit mogelijkheden diverse mengtafels enz enz).

Binnenkort meer, want nog geen digifototoestel.



Groeten....

----------


## joop van den ende

Ben geen piraat, die tijd heb ik wel gehad<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Die telefoonvork is voor telefoongesprekken die ik verwerk in opgenomen radioprogramma's. Verder is het natuurlijk de beste manier om aan telefoongeluidjes te komen die ik weer verwerk in radiovormgeving.

Joop.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:en dan ik heb ook zo een ding staan 
> men materiaal staat trouwens zo opgesteld zoals een radio zender met een micro of 3 in mijn richting. 
> ik neem ook voor lokale zendertjes de jingles maar dat maakt toch niemand een piraat omdat het eruitziet als



Wat is jouw probleem??<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## diederik van Nimwegen

This post is no longer available

----------


## imported_n/a

ik moet nog een keer een fototje maken komt eraan in ieder geval

----------


## imported_n/a

de skypech 200

----------


## imported_n/a

beetje veel beeldschermpies

----------


## imported_n/a

waarom is die sub nie aangesloten (last met de buren ofzo)

----------


## speakerfreak

waarom `niet alles in 1 bericht? FIJN

----------


## djbirdie

Dit lijkt me niet de manier om een hoog berichten aantal te krijgen........

----------


## Klaaske

zucht, ik ben dus niet de enige die zich er aan ergert dat marijn666_7 overal post.....als het dan nuttige post waren oke...maar dat is dus niet.....

----------


## MatthiasB

van de rommel niks aantrekken die is er niet meer want ik ben inmiddels verhuisd  :Big Grin: 

de versterkers beneden dienen enkel voor het testen van nieuwe speakers voor de verhuur dus dat hoort er eigenlijk niet bij maar goed  :Big Grin: 

ik heb deze foto's opnieuw gepost omdat de voorige met een webcam waren en die trokken dus op niks

----------


## Koszmo

handig 3 muizen  :Smile:  weet je nog welke voor welke pc is??

----------


## MatthiasB

yups dat weet je op den duur wel hoor alleen als ze naast elkaar liggen heb je soms wel eens de verkeerde vast  :Wink:

----------


## Koszmo

even de topic nieuw leven in blazen: mijn set(je)/studio(tje) 
ff showen [8D]

----------


## diederik van Nimwegen

This post is no longer available

----------


## Lars A.

na ik zal dat van mij dan ook maar effe noemen, heb alleen nog geen digi camera dus dan maar zo:

-2x jb Q30
-2x pioneer cdj 800
-gemini fx 7000 mixer
-een simpel skytec versterkertje
 +2 boxen (die ondanks dat het skytec 
 is het voortreffelijk doen)
-en dan nog 4 par lampjes[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]aan een t4 
 waar ik wat in programeer als ik niks te doen heb

zo dan krijgt dit toppic ook weer wat omhoog geplaatst :Wink:

----------


## FineTune

heb neon lampjes in men flight case gestoken  :Smile: 



voor meer pics check www.finetune.be

----------


## rene.derksen

Stoort dat niet vreselijk al die neon voor je apparatuur. Het lijkt me wel vet voor in de computer, maar ik heb gehoord van iemand op de TD dat dat vreselijk stoort... dus, wat is je ervaring?

----------


## DJ.T

Altijd mooi om te zien zo'n cmx 3000, wat vind je nou van deze speler, opvallende voor/nadelen?

----------


## kwaak

die cd-speler werkt heerlijk...
lekker overzichtelijk, het systeem zonder schuiflades bevalt me prima, alleen jammer dat ik hem al een keer terug heb moeten brengen naar de dealer voor een mechanisch probleem.
echte nadelen het ik nog niet ondervonden, wie wel hier op dit forum?

----------


## FineTune

@ René_Master: Neen het stoort helemaal niet. Het is onderaan hè. en boven aan is het zo gericht dat het niet in je ogen schijnt.
heb er nog geen last van gehad. Maar als er toch zouden zijn die er last van hebben kunnen het gewoon uitzetten met een schakelaar  :Smile: 

@ DJ T.: ik vind het een zeer goede cd-speler. Ik heb hem nu al meer dan een jaar en nog geen problemen meegehad. Ik kan hem iedereen aanraden hij is ook zeer handig in gebruik. Iemand dat er voor het eerst met speelt heeft geen handleiding nodig om te snappen hoe hij werkt wat je met sommige andere cd-spelers wel hebt.

----------


## rene.derksen

@ FineTune; Ik bedoelde of het je apparatuur niet stoort, dus dat je app's niet goed werken of niet helemaal correct alles doen...

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> die cd-speler werkt heerlijk...
> lekker overzichtelijk, het systeem zonder schuiflades bevalt me prima, alleen jammer dat ik hem al een keer terug heb moeten brengen naar de dealer voor een mechanisch probleem.
> echte nadelen het ik nog niet ondervonden, wie wel hier op dit forum?



Welk mechanish probleem was dat dan?
Ik ga hem zodra ik mijn loonstrookje van deze maand binnen heb ook meteen halen.
Heb er al een aantal keer mee gepielt maarja in de winkel kan je natuurlijk geen dingen als duurzaamheid testen.

----------


## kwaak

de leverancier zegt dat er niets aan de hand was en dat ik me aanstelde....
zal wel zo zijn, want hij doet het gewoon, maar ik hoorde bij m'n linker speler een klap als de cd eruit kwam...
ik heb hem inmiddels terug en hij maakt nog hetzelfde geluid, ik ga ervan uit dat ik hem weer gewoon kan gebruiken.
verder heb ik er nooit problemen mee gehad en is hij echt een aanrader(mijn probleem was maar een kleinigheid)

----------


## DJ.T

Van die klap heb ik wel eerder gehoord bij deze speler, je bent dus niet de eerste, kan me alleen niet meer herinneren wat er toen aan de hand was maar het zal wel een fout in deze speler zijn.

----------


## kwaak

ow ok fijn om te weten, houd me op de hoogte als je meer erover weet!

----------


## FineTune

@ René_Master: neen nog geen last van gehad maar dit is maar neon op 12V DC

----------


## JeroenVDV

Mijn muziek-home-studio:
http://dynamix.student.utwente.nl/pi...82622237//43id

met een Yamaha CS6x, Novation KS-Rack, PC met Cubase VST 5.1 en een DX500 van Behringer...

----------


## pro`d`user

Ziet er goed uit, lekker alles binnen handbereik.

----------


## giserke

mijn studio:

----------


## goldsound

Met 1 woord: WOW!

----------


## pro`d`user

Ziet er zeer indrukwekkend uit.
Heb je misschien een gear-list?

----------


## showband

èxtreem koel! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Welke monitoring gebruik je naast die tannoy's? (het zijn toch tannoy's?)
En gebruik je er een sub bij?

----------


## giserke

Allee, voor alle duidelijkheid het is de studio waar ik de artistieke leiding doe van opnames. Meestal klasiek en jazz.

De mixing console loopt wel op zijn laatste beentjes.
Kzal voor het gemak maar de verzekering akte maar pasten

DAW´s 
ProTools HD3 in dual 867 G4, (2) 192 I/O Interfaces (32 input/output), Digidesign MIDI I/O, MOTU Digital Time Piece, Digidesign Mbox on G4 imac, Mark of the Unicorn Digital Performer with MOTU 2408 on G4 350 
Plug In´s 

MDW High-Res Parametric EQ by Massenburg Design Works 
Oxford EQ by Sony 
H949 Harmonizer by Eventide 
MC2000 by McDSP 
FilterBank by McDSP 
Renaissance Compressor by Waves 
Renaissance Equalizer by Waves 
Renaissance Reverberator by Waves 
SoundBlender by Wave Mechanics 
Speed by Wave Mechanics 
Amp Farm by Line6 
Aural Exciter by Aphex 
Big Bottom Pro by Aphex 
Drawmer Dynamics by Aphex 
Mastering System

Sonic Solutions Sonic Studio with Sony CDU920S CD Recorder for Pre-Master CD production and Exabyte 8505 8mm tape drive for 24 bit archives 
Converters

Apogee PSX-100 96kHz 24bit AD/DA, (3) Frontier Tango 8 channel 24 bit AD/DA converters. 
Mixing Consoles 

Custom built console ontworpen door Jim Williams, Audio Upgrades. 64 input. Frequency response = 2-200,000 Hz. Custom 16x4 mixer (upgraded by Grace Design); -3dB @ 97KHz, Roland M240 24 channel, Peavey 701R (upgraded) 
Automation & Synchronization 

Niche 24 channel resistor array automation system (upgraded), TimeLine MicroLynx, Mark of the Unicorn Digital TimePiece. 
Audio Recorders 

Sony/MCI JH-24 2: 24 track (upgraded by Jim Williams, Audio Upgrades), Sony /MCI JH-110C 1/4" 2-track (upgraded by Jim Williams, Audio Upgrades), Adat XT-20, Fostex B16M 1/2" 16 track, Dolby C (upgraded by Grace Design) with Fostex 4050 Autolocator, Sony TCD-3 DAT, Fostex Model 20 (1/4" 2-track, center track time code), Sony PCM 501 w/Apogee update, NEC 8000U MkII, Akai GX-9, Sony TC-WR99ES 

Outboard Mic Preamps 

Custom Jeff Rowland Design Group 2 channel; very fast, very quiet, no negative feedback, Vintech X73i; recreation of Neve 1073 with mic/line in, selectable impedance, 24 channels of Audio Upgrades Design preamps onboard console, 4 channels custom SSM2017 preamp (Mike Grace, Jim Williams), Symmetrix SX202, many more upon specific request 

Musical Instruments 

Steinway "A" Grand Piano vintage 1895 with Gilbransen KS-20 MIDI adapter with poly-pressure aftertouch, Akai MPC 2000XL Midi Production Center 32 MB RAM digital spdif I/O, 8 analog out, Roland VP-9000 Variphrase Sampler w/ 6 voices, 136MB RAM, Emulator E4-K w/128 voices, 128 MB RAM, 16 digital outputs, extensive sample library, 4 GB Hard disk, CD-ROM, Hammond M-3 with Leslie 18, Ensoniq EPS w/ 2Mg RAM and SCSI, 8-out expander, Oberheim XPANDER analog synthesizer, Korg WAVESTATION SR, Emu Proteus, Kawai PHm, Sequential Circuits 610 analog synthesizer, Alesis HR-16, Alesis SR-16 

Other MIDI Equipment 

Digidesign MIDI I/O, Opcode Studio 4, Mark of the Unicorn MIDI Time Piece (256 MIDI channels), Opcode Studio Plus Two, CM Automation MotorMix Peavey PC 1600 MIDI Fader Controller,Yamaha DTXpress Electronic Drum Kit, Yamaha WX5 Wind MIDI Controller, Yamaha WX7 Wind MIDI Controller, Simmons TMI 8 drum-trigger interface, JLCooper FaderMaster 8 MIDI parameter real time controller, Yamaha Pad5 drum pad triggers 
Reverb/FX units 

Lexicon 300, Eventide H-3000SE with Mod Factory, Lexicon LXP-1 (upgraded by Audio Upgrades)(2), Lexicon LXP-5 (upgraded by Audio Upgrades), Yamaha Rev 7, ART SGE, Alesis Midiverb II, Alesis Microverb II, Lexicon PCM 42, EcoPlate I, EcoPlate II (with low noise upgrades and custom tube output section), Coupled Space Reverb Chamber 
Dynamic Processing 

Tube Tech CL 1B tube compressor, Universal Audio 1176, Empirical Labs Distressor EL8-X (with British Mode, etc.), dbx 160, dbx 118, dbx 180, dbx 224, Drawmer M-500 Dynamics Processor, (2) Aphex Expressor, Aphex Domiator II, Ashley 2 ch. compressor/limiter (upgraded), Audio Logic 660 dual compressor/limiter+gate (upgraded), Alesis MicroGate, dbx

----------


## giserke

we zijn ook aan het overschakelen naar HD recorders. 
Het zullen er 4 van tascam zijn met 24 kanalen per stuk.
de G4 is ondertussen ook vervangen door een G5 met dual CPU.

----------


## MatthiasB

zeg in die monitor's zit daar een breedband luidspreker in ?

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MatthiasB_
> 
> zeg in die monitor's zit daar een breedband luidspreker in ?



welk beest is dat?[:I]

----------


## SPK

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> mijn studio:



Giserke:
Ziet er cool uit hoor....Maar dat is toch deze studio? (Boulder Heights, Colorado):

http://akashicrecording.com/

[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Lijkt er inderdaad heeeeeel erg op..

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPK_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> ...



Och hij vliegt gewoon regelmatig op en neer met zijn eigen prive jet

----------


## Juriaan

haha wat een neppe gast
Kijk dit is mijn studio(Foto van 538):P

----------


## djbirdie

verzekerings akte... [V]

http://akashicrecording.com/equip.html

----------


## SPK

En dan dit ook nog posten daarna:





> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> we zijn ook aan het overschakelen naar HD recorders. 
> Het zullen er 4 van tascam zijn met 24 kanalen per stuk.
> de G4 is ondertussen ook vervangen door een G5 met dual CPU.



[xx(]

Maar goed, laten we wachten op een officiele reactie van Giserke!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zou niet te snel roepen inderdaad. Een (ex)collega van me heeft de opleiding studiotechniek in Amerika gevolgd en is daar dus ook dagelijks in zo'n studio bezig met erg moderne apparatuur (beter dan hier schijnt). Dus 100% onmogelijk is het echt niet, maar goed... dan moet Giserke dus inderdaad wel opnameleider zijn in Canada  :Smile:

----------


## pro`d`user

Kijk naar die klanten lijst.
D12, Obie Trice, Marshall Mathers, Xzbit, Alex Gibson, E-town.

----------


## MatthiasB

was net een weekendje bouwen-&gt;mixen-&gt;afbreken 


en vandaag las ik dit pas, Ik hoef me dus niet te schamen voor men ouwe meuk die ik heb want ik HEB het tenminste

----------


## B-there

Nou, die 'Giserke' moet wel met een hele goeie uitleg komen over dit alles..
Oja.. Hij zal wel geen internet hebben in die studio van em. Om effe hierop te reageren. Och zijn pc zal wel meegenomen/geleend zijn door 'D12'......  haha.

Wel erg leuk dat zo iemand ook snel wordt ontmaskert.

grz

B

----------


## pro`d`user

Nu weten we het wel, is denk ik wel genoeg op gereageerd.
Als 'giserke' nog wil reageren zal hij dat vast wel doen.

Nu weer leuk studio's van anderen bekijken die ook echt in deze studio
werken.

----------


## ljanton

ja ...
trouwens om zo'n studio te hebben ... dan moet je toch al een job hebben die een maandloon heeft van ver boven de 2500 euro netto...
en wat doet giserke voor job ???  :Big Grin: 

grtzzz ljanton

----------


## giserke

Ik vraag mij af waar ik zeg dat dit MIJN studio is?
Mijn hoofdberoep is spelend muzikant in het orkest van de Vlaamse opera.

Daar ik ook geïnteresseerd ben in hi-tech toestanden hou ik me ook bezig met opnametechnieken.
Wij hebben verschillende studio's. Ik wordt daar redelijk veel gevraagd om bij opnames de puntjes op de I te zetten, muziekaal gezien. Kortweg, de artistieke leiding
Onze (allee van mijn baas) hoofdstudio is in Sint-amandsberg: Steurbaut. Die studio is vooral geschikt voor orkesten en grote koren, en andere klassieke toestanden. Zijn broer heeft die studio daar gebouwd omdat hij een reeks van Jazz opnames moest verzorgen. Hij heeft in 93  de klank van de Proms in Antwerpen verzorgt, daarop hebben de Status Quo  hem gevraagd om verder de klank te doen op andere concerten en om opnames te verzorgen. Van het een is het andere gekomen. Tot hij daar zijn eigen top studio gebouwd heeft.

Als wij een reeks van jazz opnames verzorgen, gaan we meestal naar daar om ze op te nemen. Ook omdat een grootdeel van onze klanten Amerikanen zijn.  

Sorry voor het late antwoord, maar ben net terug van een reis.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Ik vraag mij af waar ik zeg dat dit MIJN studio is?



Hier:




> citaat:*mijn* studio:



Echter in de post die je daarna plaatste:





> citaat:Allee, voor alle duidelijkheid het is de studio waar ik de artistieke leiding doe van opnames. Meestal klasiek en jazz.



Iemand afvallen is nu eenmaal makkelijker als lezen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

Mvg Johan

----------


## ljanton

[quote]citaat:Hij heeft in 93 de klank van de Proms in Antwerpen verzorgt,quote]





> daarop hebben de Status Quo hem gevraagd om verder de klank te doen op andere concerten en om opnames te verzorgen.



en voor welk bedrijf deed hij toen die diensten ?
en hoe noemt je broer ??? en wat was de naam van het bedrijf dat het licht en geluid deed in 93 voor the proms ?


grtzz ljanton

----------


## ralph

Anton...relax.....denk om je hart...Ouwe speurneus :Smile: )))

----------


## sparky

Eh ja well, Giserke fijn dat je terug bent hoor. waarom wil jij als muzikaal leider graag Extern Harddiskrecorders hebben daar in die studio ipv het protools systeem? is het niet stabiel genoeg? Klinken de Tascams beter? Is het geen bezwaar dat het veel tijdrovender werken is als je eeerst bestanden moet importeren voordat je er iets met protools mee kunt doen? Mis ik iets?

----------


## ljanton

off topic =&gt; ralph ... als hij met zo'n mooie uitleg op de proppen komt ..[^] kan hij vast nog wat meer uitleggen  :Big Grin: 
dus ja vandaar dat speurwerk .. kdoe dat wel best graag [8D]


greet'zzz ljanton

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik vraag mij af waar ik zeg dat dit MIJN studio is?
> ...



voor alle duidelijkheid het zijn niet mijn studio's hé, vandaar mijn rechtzetting in een latere post

----------


## giserke

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_





> citaat:Hij heeft in 93 de klank van de Proms in Antwerpen verzorgt,quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 daarop hebben de Status Quo hem gevraagd om verder de klank te doen op andere concerten en om opnames te verzorgen.
> ...



voor alle duidelijkheid het is mijn broer niet maar die van mijn baas, die eigenaar is van studio steurbout.

Welke firma dat was weet ik niet kzou het moeten vragen.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Eh ja well, Giserke fijn dat je terug bent hoor. waarom wil jij als muzikaal leider graag Extern Harddiskrecorders hebben daar in die studio ipv het protools systeem? is het niet stabiel genoeg? Klinken de Tascams beter? Is het geen bezwaar dat het veel tijdrovender werken is als je eeerst bestanden moet importeren voordat je er iets met protools mee kunt doen? Mis ik iets?



ik ben muzikale leider, geen technieker. Ik volg de partituren en de muzikale uitvoering ervan. het opnemen is voor techniekers hé, en waarom hij dit wil doen zou, denk ik dat het eerder een experiment is.

----------


## xsystems

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_





> Ik vraag mij af waar ik zeg dat dit MIJN studio is?



Hier:




> *mijn* studio:



misschien is dit topic iets voor je giserke:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=11270

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:voor alle duidelijkheid het zijn niet mijn studio's hé, vandaar mijn rechtzetting in een latere post



Met die laatste regel doelde ik niet op jou  :Wink: .

Mvg  Johan

----------


## Korrel

Nah ben afgelopen jaar verhuisd en heb eea opnieuw ingericht (ruimte zelf ook onderhanden genomen)
Zie hier wat foto's gedurende verhuis/verbouw:

http://members.lycos.nl/heppypeppy/studio/

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Waarom zitten je synts zo hoog?

----------


## Poelmans

En waarom heb je 2 discobar-meubels?

En meen je dat nou van die asbest? lekker gezond  :Wink:

----------


## Korrel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> En waarom heb je 2 discobar-meubels?
> 
> En meen je dat nou van die asbest? lekker gezond



Zijn 2 oudere discobarren die ik nog zelden gebruik (en heb ik daarom maar in de studio erbij gezet...) Komt nog wel een keer een mooier meubeltje voor ...

En ja helaas was het waar van die asbest maar zolang je goede luchtwegenbescherming gebruikt en zorgt dat de asbest-platen zo heel mogelijk blijven kan je dit heel goed zelf ...
Verpak het meteen in folie en je mag het zelfs gratis storten op de plaatselijke huisbelt ... Ik zag hier zelf ook zwaar tegenop maar achteraf viel het best mee .... De rotzooi die erop (plafond) lag was veel erger ..


Ow ja--- wat er staat:

Equipment:
2 x Technics sl1200
1 x Dateq Lmp7.2
2 x Pioneer 500
2 x RNG x-over
3 x versterker 
2 x zelfbouw top
1 x zelfbouw sub (beyma GT-200 18")
2 x Spirit live monitors
1 x Mitec Roadie
1 x Behringer Eurodesk

1 x Roland xv5
1 x Roland JP8080
1 x Roland JV880
1 x Korg Poly Six
1 x Siel Mono
1 x Akai 3000 Sampler
1 x Lexicon galm MPX500
1 x Behringer compressor/limiter
1 x alesis ht-16 drumcomputer
1 x alesis MMT8 sequencer
2 x pentium 4 in 19" behuizing, 1 met soundblaster audigy en cubase sx2
1 x EES-PC midi router (4-2)
en nog wat randapparaatuur, MD, MD portable, CD-recorder etc

----------


## sparky

Waar staan je monitors?

----------


## aeolian

Het is al een oud topic, maar ik zal ook mijn studio eens tonen, zoals beloofd, ook al is hij niet helemaal klaar.




En er zijn ook nog foto's van een groep die we tussen de werken door hebben opgenomen.

http://www.orcus.be/studio/index.html

Groeten, Jan

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Wij zij nog aan het opbouwen maar het volgende hebben wij al aan geschaft.

Boss BR1180HR, 10 sporen harddisk recorder
Roland EXR3s, keyboard voor het maken van achtergrond geluid.
Samson CO1, studio microfoon
Samson RESOLV65a, studio monitors
pc 1 ghz, 256 mb ram
pc 3,2 ghz, 1 gb ram[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]

Dit zijn bewerkte foto's die gemaakt zijn om straks op onze site te zetten, ik zal volgende week eens foto's maken van onze ruimte enkel moet je dan niet schrikken want alles staat nog op allemaal oude tafeltjes e.d.[/FONT]

----------


## disckiller

De foto's

----------


## stefan90kauw

Hoe zitten al die kanalen aan je PC vast? Gewoon de uitgang van het mengpaneel naar je PC toe, alleen voor opname?
Dus niet voor het masteren van eigen gemaakte nummers waarbij je de mixer kanalen kan linken?

----------


## beyma

Bij deze post ik ook maar eens waar ik de afgelopen tijd mee bezig ben geweest, het is niet echt voor muziek , maar voor video montage.

Alles wat je ziet aan 'meubel' heb ik geheel zelf gemaakt, het blad is bv 40 mm dik mdf met een gestoomd beuken fineer laag, en massief beuken neus op de kopkant. verf op de muur is antraciet metalic op glasweefsel behang. (dit geeft een mooie "high tech look")





Op de tweede foto zien we de cd kast open, de bovenste la is voor miniDV bandjes op maat gemaakt... 
En ja, ze kunnen verder open dan ze diep zijn, komt omdat ik deze kast al eens eerder gebruikt heb, maar toen nog met keuken la geleiders.....



de derde foto zijn de zelf gemaakte monitoren en beugels goed te zien, dit waren oorspronkelijk B&W DM110 kasten, maar ik heb ze geupdate met een MDF kast (hoogglans zwarte piano lak zit er op)
de monitoren hangen door het verlaagde plafond aan het betonnen dak, dus ik heb geen contact geluid van het houten plafond (tegen het 'speeldoos' effect)



Als laatste nog twee aan elkaar geplakte foto's van hoe het er nu omgeveer uit ziet, inmiddels zijn de lelijke witte kabels e.d allemaal in de RVS paal verwerkt, zodat de monitoren lijken te werken zonder draden.
Het leuke aan de paal is ook nog dat deze OMHOOG en OMLAAG kan bewegen!! Dus met monitoren en al  :Cool:  (25 cm om precies te zijn) 

dit heb ik gemaakt door een -speciaal- draadeind met een ruitenwisser motor te laten draaien door een vast gelaste moer in de pijp. (kan je het volgen?) en door twee eindcontacten stopt de motor.....







Links op het meubel is twee keer 6 HE 19" rack ruimte, daar zit in :

Sony DAT recorder 57ES (via spdif van/naar pc)
Sony mini disk MDS 500
DVD speler van het "kruidvat" (om te kijken of m'n dvd's het ook doen op een goedkoop pruts ding)
daarnaast zit een niet aangesloten ultra curve 8024 (gewoon omdat het er leuk uit ziet hahaha)
daaronder een QUAD 520F versterker 
en helaas moet ik nog steeds m'n dixo mixer gebruiken , ik zoek nog een leuk 19" 3 HE mixertje !! 
De monitoren zijn twee samsung 930BF modellen en de PC is ook weer een geheel "home made" water gekoelde P4 3,2 (iets overgeclockt op 3,4) 
De zwarte dozen er naast zijn twee opslag HD's van elk 250 gig , die paste niet meer in de kast helaas, maar daar ben ik nog een oplossing voor aan het bedenken......

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Martijn,

zeer fraai.....
dus als ik een nieuwe tafel (van pakweg 2x1m) in mijn woonkamer wil kan ik me ook bij jou aanmelden?

----------


## aeolian

> Hoe zitten al die kanalen aan je PC vast? Gewoon de uitgang van het mengpaneel naar je PC toe, alleen voor opname?
> Dus niet voor het masteren van eigen gemaakte nummers waarbij je de mixer kanalen kan linken?



Hey,

16-kanalen van dat mengpaneel gaan naar 2 fostex's vc-8, 2 kanalen komen terug.

Ik begrijp niet volledig je tweede vraag. De bedoeling is demo's van plaatselijke groepjes op te nemen. De gebruikelijke manier van werken is de groep in één keer op te nemen, en daarna overdubs indien nodig, extra gitaarlijnen e.d, en de zang. Meestal kom ik uit op zo'n 20-30 sporen in cubase SL.

Masteren doe ik ergens anders of laat ik doen.

Groeten, Jan

----------


## beyma

Dank je Rinus, en ja een tafelblad is altijd wel te maken hoor!! 

Twee bij één meter is geen probleem, prak bladen genoeg in die maat  :Big Grin:  Moet je zelf even de -1000- nietjes er uit halen...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

By the way, dit ís in me huiskamer! hahahaha

----------


## Watt Xtra

ziet er zeer netjes uit zeg. beyma.

----------


## Upgrading your system

even een klein vraagje betreffende het bewerken van de film, welke software gebruik je, en wat voor een pc heb je eraan hangen..??ziet er super uit martijn, je zou er bijna niet meer aan durven te werken. :-D

----------


## Upgrading your system

owja, dan nog 1 vraagje, wat is nu de axacte meerwaarde van die bewegende buis?? het heeft wel een aardig James Bond gehalte, maar ga je nu dagelijks de hele handel op en neer bewegen??

----------


## beyma

:Cool:  thanks! 

De PC is volledig door mijzelf samengesteld en gebouwd, en hij heeft de volgende spec's

P4 3,2 gHz en met gedeeltelijk home-made waterkoeling, werkt deze nu op 3,4 gHz. (bij 4 gHz starte hij niet meer op :Stick Out Tongue:  )
Moederbord is een Asus P4C 800E deluxe, met 2 gig interngeheugen
Systeem schijf is een WD Raptor 74 Gb,s-ata/snelheid 10.000 tpm
Voor de opslag van video materiaal zitten er twee Maxtorren van 250 Gb elk in RAID 0 opstelling. 
Geluid komt van een Audigy ZS 2 pro kaart , video van een eenvoudig FX5800 kaartje (speel toch nooit spelletjes) 

TFT schermen zijn twee 19 inch Samsung Syncmaster 930BF modellen 

Software:

Windhoos XP pro
Avid MC Adrenaline

Camera: 

Sony VX 2000


Meerwaarde van beweegbare paal:

Vet indruk maken op vrienden en kennisen die langs komen om te kijken :Big Grin: 


PS: Weet J&H al dat de klok niet klopt?  
Ik zit hier nu om 3:40 in nacht te tiepen(kom net uit het werk) en hij meld 1:37  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juriaan

Ik heb ook de 930BF (1x) dit scherm is echt aan te raden
Snel, Helder,Scherp  :Smile:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

@beyma

Ziet er echt super uit zo. Ben zelf iedeetjes aan het opdoen voor mijn eigen studio om dj-mixes op te nemen. Ik denk dat ik ook zoiets wil bouwen alleen dan misschien een halve meter breder. Echt toppie! :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Dank je wel TNT  :Cool:  

Dit is precies 1.80 breed en het blad is 70 cm diep op z'n smalste gedeelte. Aan de rechterkant is het 140 cm, de straal van de cirkel is +- 1 meter. 

Ik had het graag iets breder gemaakt, maar de nieuwe slaapkamer van me zoontje had ook ruimte nodig. 
Ik heb/had een "doorgebroken vierkamer flat" , wel lekker een huiskamer van ruim 10 meter, maar nu heb ik dus die ruimte in m'n achterkamer weer in tweeën gedeeld.Zijn kamer is nu 2.30 ,want ik vond toch dat hij meer ruimte moest hebben als ik!

Nog even een foto van hoe de schermen gemonteerd zitten, ze kunnen -bijna- alle kanten op draaien! (let niet op de rommel!)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Heb je die buis zelf gemaakt/gelast?
Denk dat ik in mijn nieuwe kamer net een halve meter meer de ruimte heb. Misschien wat rechter en wat breder.

----------


## beyma

Ja eigenlijk alles wat je ziet heb ik zelf getimmerd en/of gelast. 

De paal en de twee bussen zijn van RVS, de armen zijn gewoon van normaal metaal gemaakt. 
Tja,als je bij een bedrijf werkt dat vele vakrichtingen onder één dak heeft, kan je hele leuke dingen doen !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Spekkie

> Dank je wel TNT  
> 
> Dit is precies 1.80 breed en het blad is 70 cm diep op z'n smalste gedeelte. Aan de rechterkant is het 140 cm, de straal van de cirkel is +- 1 meter. 
> 
> Ik had het graag iets breder gemaakt, maar de nieuwe slaapkamer van me zoontje had ook ruimte nodig. 
> Ik heb/had een "doorgebroken vierkamer flat" , wel lekker een huiskamer van ruim 10 meter, maar nu heb ik dus die ruimte in m'n achterkamer weer in tweeën gedeeld.Zijn kamer is nu 2.30 ,want ik vond toch dat hij meer ruimte moest hebben als ik!
> 
> Nog even een foto van hoe de schermen gemonteerd zitten, ze kunnen -bijna- alle kanten op draaien! (let niet op de rommel!)



Lol, sorry maar kan hier dus echt totaal geen rommel vinden, zelfs het leeg glas op een onderzetter :-O
Je moest trots zijn :-D

Sorry voor off topic :-)

----------


## JeroenVDV

Tijd terug dat ik een foto hier heb gepost! Even goedmaken dus maar.



Het 3e scherm is natuurlijk inmiddels netjes vervangen door eenzelfde zwarte Philips TFT als de andere 2. Nieuw is o.a. de Mackie D8B digitale mengtafel, 2x Motu 2408MK2 interfaces en nog wat los spul.

----------


## Sandman

> Tijd terug dat ik een foto hier heb gepost! Even goedmaken dus maar.
> 
> 
> 
> Het 3e scherm is natuurlijk inmiddels netjes vervangen door eenzelfde zwarte Philips TFT als de andere 2. Nieuw is o.a. de Mackie D8B digitale mengtafel, 2x Motu 2408MK2 interfaces en nog wat los spul.



Ziet er erg netjes een mooi uit! Waarvoor gebruik je de setup meestal?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ziet er erg netjes een mooi uit! Waarvoor gebruik je de setup meestal?



Thanks. Wordt (bijna alleen) gebruikt voor de productie van commerciele dance-plaatjes. Proefopnames voor tracks met een zanger(es) worden hier ook gedaan, maar de definitieve versies worden in een zangstudio opgenomen.

----------


## lightzone

ik zal mijn booth hier ook maar even neerdumpen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

2x mcd 200
1x mx 4 mk2
1x american audio case


dit is mijn eerste setje sinds ik dj ben.
ik vind het erg fijn werken , ook is die case erg handig.
die versterker die je ziet (links) heeft plaats gemaakt voor een ep 2500 met daaraan
2x B1800x + 2x B1220 . 

wat je niet ziet:

- 10 chanel swich paneeltje 
- scanmaster1

----------


## studio tinpanalley

lichtjes uit de hand gelopen hobby  :Smile:

----------


## rolanddeg

Die laatste foto doet het hem! Graag een materiaallijstje, want het ziet er zéér netjes uit!!  :Smile:

----------


## studio tinpanalley

volledige materiaallijst :

•  SSL Axiom  
•  80 channels   
•  Full automation 
•  48 remote mic preamps
• + 100 analog in/outs 
• + 200 digital in/outs   
•  Moving faders
•  Trilogy Mentor plus Sync.
•  C-lab timemachine 
•  Virtua adat to aes/ebu



•  AKG Solitube
•  AKG D112 (2x) 
•  AKG SE300B-CK91 
•  AKG C522
•  AKG C419
•  Audio-Technica AT4040 
•  Sennheiser MD 421 (2x) 
•  Sennheiser E 604 (4x) 
•  Senheiser E 906
•  Senheiser E 905 
•  Neumann KM 184 (2x) 
•  Neumann KMS 105 
•  Beyerdynamic M-500 NC 
•  Beyerdynamic mpc-50 
•  Shure SM 57 (4x) 
•  Shure SM 58 (4x) 
•  Shure SM 57beta 
•  Shure SM 58beta (2x) 
•  Beyma XM15 (subkickmic)



•  Tascam DAT DA-30 mkII 
•  Tascam 112B Master K7 
•  Nuendo 3.0 en plugins 
•  Marantz CDR 631 (CD writer) 




•  Focusrite ISA 215  
•  Joe Meek VC-1 
•  TC Electronic DB Max 
•  TC Electronic Powercore 
•  Motu Midi Timepiece AV 
•  Alesis midiverb 
•  Aphex 105 Quad Gate 
•  Behringer HA 4400 
•  Behringer HA 4700 
•  Furman PL 8-E 
•  Marantz PMD331 
•  Different DI's 
•  Drawmer M-Clock



•  Genelec 1038 
•  Yamaha NS10M  
•  Mackie HR824 
•  Sub Mackie HRS-150 
•  B&W 802 (Matrix FS) 
•  B&W 808 (full range mastering Monitors) 
•  Sub REL Q200 (2x)

•  Sennheiser 
•  Sony 
•  AKG 
•  IXOS 
•  Stax 
•  Beyerdynamic 
•  ........



•  Keyboard Roland D70 
•  GEM Pro Mega 3 stage piano 
•  Yamaha TG 55 module 
•  Hartmann Neuron VS 
•  Reason, gigasampler, lots of VSTi 's,.... 



•  Fender Stratocaster (USA) 
•  Cimar Klassiek 
•  Cimar Folk 6 string 
•  Jasmine Semi akoestisch 
•  Washburn Elektrisch 
•  Wilson Vintage Jazz gitaar 
•  No name Bas 4 string 
•  Peavey Bas 5 string    



•  Premier 
•  DW piccolo snare 
•  Zidjan cymbalen 
•  Meinl conga's 
•  Eggs, shakers, tambourine, cymbals 
•  Buesscher Tenor sax with metal mouthpiece

----------


## lightzone

ik zou echt niet weten wat dat is , maar het ziet er echt ziek uit man :EEK!: 

iemad nog comments op mijn setje?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hi lightzone,

dat is een heel leuk setje dat je al bij elkaar hebt,
vooral je licht installatie is al wel de moeite
woon je in de buurt van antwerpen ?
misschien kan je me helpen bij de volgende videoclip ?

grtz,

wim

----------


## lightzone

@ studio : ik woon in kapellen , dat is noord antwerpen.
als je vragen hebt kun je mij misschien beter een persoonlijk berichtje sturen

groetjes , olaf

----------


## laserguy

@studio: nice! Wanneer zijn het openstudiodagen  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

de officiele opening (als de liveroom af is) is voorzien voor april-mei 2008

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Beste,

Ik heb dergelijke consoles nog maar zelden in het echt gezien en zien werken.

De direct outs van die SSL, gebeurt dat met een soort multiconnector of zoiets? Stel je koopt een Digidesign 192 i/o een een HD3 systeem.
Hoe verbind je dan de tafel met de 192 i/o?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hoi frederic,

de ssl kan je zowat onbeperkt uitbreiden met analoge of digitale uitgangen.
deze "geluidskaarten" heten rio's (remote in-out)
een digitale rio heeft 96 aes/ebu in-uitgangen
deze verbind je dan gewoon met je protools
(bij mij verbonden met lynx aes- kaarten)
en je kiest dan of deze uitgangen één van de 32 bussen zijn,
of een direct out, of aux out, etc...
je kan ook kiezen voor madi, of sdif (voor sony 48 track) convertors
ik zal binnenkort een foto van de machine room plaatsen.

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Dus op een analoge SSL tafel kun je AD conversie inbouwen?

----------


## frederic

In ieder geval, ik zou me daar wel een paar weken mee kunnen bezig houden. Met experimenteren enzo.
Opgesloten zitten in zo'n studio zou geen straf zijn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio tinpanalley

de SSL Axiom is een digitale tafel...
werkt op 48 khz
het enige wat analoog is zijn de preamps
(en in de preamps zitten dan AD convertors die met de centrale computer verbonden worden)
grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Kan er in een SSL 9000SL tafel ook AD conversie in worden gebouwd?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

bij een analoge SSL (zoals de 4000,5000,6000,8000 en 9000) werk je met externe AD convertors.
minimum kwaliteit is dan meestal apogee,
of als je met Radar of een Sony 3348 werkt gebruik je die convertors,
of als het nog beter moet dan wordt het Prism of DCS.

tegenwoordig gebruikt SSL  de convertors van  Soundscape  (belgisch !)

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Die analoge SSL consoles zoals de 9000, zitten de micpreamps in de tafel, of zitten ze in een rack die je in de opname ruimte kan plaatsen??

----------


## Mathijs

zit allemaal in de mixer. De afstand tussen de mixer en ruimte is meestal zo minimaal, dat dat absoluut niet de moeite waard is.

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hoe goed de preamps van de ssl 9000 ook zijn,
ze worden zelden gebruikt !!
de mensen die meer dan 500.000 uitgeven aan een mengtafel hebben meestal een paar racks vol met andere preamps staan...
Neve, Api, Avalon, Tubetech, vintage Siemens & Telefunken, etc...
Meerdere smaken dus, voor de verschillende instrumenten & genres.

grtz,

wim

----------


## DJBartt

Mijn setje..

1x Reloop RCD-900s
1x Jb Systems CD-200
1x Jb Systems Beat 6 MKII (word vervangen)

Reactie?

----------


## frederic

> hoe goed de preamps van de ssl 9000 ook zijn,
> ze worden zelden gebruikt !!
> de mensen die meer dan 500.000€ uitgeven aan een mengtafel hebben meestal een paar racks vol met andere preamps staan...
> Neve, Api, Avalon, Tubetech, vintage Siemens & Telefunken, etc...
> Meerdere smaken dus, voor de verschillende instrumenten & genres.
> 
> grtz,
> 
> wim



is dat niet wat snobistisch? het feit van het "hebben"

Ik kan me niet inbeelden dat je met dergelijke "monsters" als ssl tafels nog andere mic pramps nodig hebt.

----------


## Jacob

> is dat niet wat snobistisch? het feit van het "hebben"
> 
> Ik kan me niet inbeelden dat je met dergelijke "monsters" als ssl tafels nog andere mic pramps nodig hebt.



Waarom niet? Voor elke stem, instrument, microfoon , enz is een andere pre-amp ideaal. Natuurlijk is een SSL pre erg goed. Maar als je dit soort bedragen kan uitgeven ga je niet voor goed, maar voor het beste. Dit verwachten je klanten ook.

----------


## frederic

> Waarom niet? Voor elke stem, instrument, microfoon , enz is een andere pre-amp ideaal. Natuurlijk is een SSL pre erg goed. Maar als je dit soort bedragen kan uitgeven ga je niet voor goed, maar voor het beste. Dit verwachten je klanten ook.



alsof de "klant" weet wat voor snufjes je allemaal hebt staan.
Meerendeel kan niet eens het verschil uitmaken tussen verschillende mentafels (auditief).

Mij lijkt het eerder veel blufpoker tov klanten.

----------


## Jacob

> alsof de "klant" weet wat voor snufjes je allemaal hebt staan.
> Meerendeel kan niet eens het verschil uitmaken tussen verschillende mentafels (auditief).
> 
> Mij lijkt het eerder veel blufpoker tov klanten.



Maar wanneer is iets hoorbaar en wanneer is het blufpoker?? Dan worden de duurste pre-amps, microfoons, AD/DA convertors, compressors, tafels, etc allemaal blufpoker. Omdat een gemiddelde klant dat toch niet hoort. Je wilt zelf toch ook het mooiste maken wat mogelijk is en niet een MP3 omdat de meeste klante dat goed genoeg vinden.

Een klant kan ook een producer of technicus zijn die de studio huurt omdat er een SSL staat. Als hij de ruimte huurt voor een groot bedrag verwacht hij echt wel dat er meer staat dan een mengtafel. En de verschillen zijn echt wel hoorbaar. En wil je een neutrale pre-amp terwijl de volgende keer juist een warme klank nodig is. 

Er zijn zoveel studio's dat je echt van alles het beste nodig hebt om veel klanten te kunnen krijgen.

----------


## showband

> alsof de "klant" weet wat voor snufjes je allemaal hebt staan.
> Meerendeel kan niet eens het verschil uitmaken tussen verschillende mentafels (auditief).



Daarom is het merendeel van de mensen thuis aan het prutsen met opnames en is driekwart van de studio´s opgebouwd uit goedkoper spul

Deze studio is waarschijnlijk voor "niet-merendeel van de klanten" klanten.
Nits mis mee toch?  :Smile: 





> Mij lijkt het eerder veel blufpoker tov klanten.



Dat gaat weer wat ver. Eigenlijk zeg je hier dat een hele bedrijfstak (high end apparatuur) zich bezig houd met de nieuwe kleren van de keizer en in werkelijkheid lucht verkoopt.
Het is echt niet moeilijk om het verschil te horen tussen een homestudiokwaliteit signaalpad en die uit een high-end setup.

Kortom, bluf? onnodig of nodig? Niet nodig als je een DJ/producer samples en beats laat mixen en het knallend gemaximalized op een downloadsite verkoopt nee. Maar als jij een keer een echt mooi acoustisch intro hebt geprobeert op te nemen dan praat je wel anders.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gast1401081

> is dat niet wat snobistisch? het feit van het "hebben"
> 
> Ik kan me niet inbeelden dat je met dergelijke "monsters" als ssl tafels nog andere mic pramps nodig hebt.







> alsof de "klant" weet wat voor snufjes je allemaal hebt staan.
> Meerendeel kan niet eens het verschil uitmaken tussen verschillende mentafels (auditief).
> 
> Mij lijkt het eerder veel blufpoker tov klanten.



spraken de 128kbps 12bitters ... 

heren, hier is een ferrari F1 monster aan t werk. Dat ding komt niet op jullie boeren landweggetjes te rijden, en ook mogen jullie er niet in d e buurt komen. Als klanten 10.000 per studio uur betalen komt er een iets andere opname dan een geripte q-base op de tefel te staan.  En inderdaad : die klanten zijn er nog steeds.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Zo, even de schermpjes in orde gemaakt. Valt nog steeds in het niet bij Tinpanalley, maar ach..  :Big Grin: 



(Ben ik niet op de foto.  :Wink: )

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hey,

zo zag het er hier in tinpanalley ook uit tijdens de verbouwing van de controlroom  :Smile: 


grtz,

wim

----------


## BvE

> Zo, even de schermpjes in orde gemaakt. Valt nog steeds in het niet bij Tinpanalley, maar ach.. 
> 
> 
> (Ben ik niet op de foto. )



Paar vraagjes, merk je het verschil met die Auralex onderzetters? Voorkomt het alleen de resonanties met je ondergrond oid? En verder, gebruik je die HD25 om op af te mixen? Lijkt mij daar geen geschikte hoofdtelefoon voor.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Paar vraagjes, merk je het verschil met die Auralex onderzetters? Voorkomt het alleen de resonanties met je ondergrond oid?



Dingen kreeg ik bij m'n monitors en hebben er altijd onder gelegen. Vooral resonantie van de ondergrond wordt een stuk minder. Echte verschillen in het klankbeeld; als sla je me dood.





> En verder, gebruik je die HD25 om op af te mixen? Lijkt mij daar geen geschikte hoofdtelefoon voor.



Ik heb niet voor niets monitors staan. Mix maak ik grotendeels op monitors, maar af en toe kan het erg nuttig zijn de mix op een koptelefoon te beluisteren omdat dan hele andere dingen opvallen. Zeker het stereobeeld is net even wat makkelijker te overzien(horen).

----------


## Stage-Q

tis dan wel geen studio, maar ik vind t leuk om er mee te spelen, en on the road vind k het ook een heerlijk setje.

- 2x denons s-3500 
- 1x pioneer djm400 ( wat binnenkort een 800 wordt )
- 1x pc met acid

----------


## beyma

Hee, stageQ netjes hoor!

Maar, nog even die kabeltjes onder je scherm in een gootje stoppen he?!  :Wink: 

@jeroen, wat voor merk zijn die monitoren ? 

En hier nog een paar foto's van een home studio die ik voor een vriend van me gebouwd heb:





Hier kan je goed de vorm van het blad zien, het is beplakt met echt hout fineer HPL  :Cool: 



En hier een klein overzicht van hoe de poten gemaakt zijn...



De schuine hoeken in de kamer zijn gevuld met zo'n 125 kilo zand per hoek, de bedoeling was om de Yamaha monitoren er in de bouwen, maar halverwege bedacht ik me dat deze de basreflex aan de achterkant heeft zitten  :Embarrassment:  en dus dan voor geen meter gaan werken als ze opgesloten zitten....
Nu zitten dus zijn oude monitors er in (Spirit Absolute II) deze klinken ook niet verkeerd hoor! (ik heb ze nu zelf ook gekocht) 
Inmiddels staan de Yamaha's nu dmv blokken op oorhoogte op de tafel.

Verder is het plafond gedeeltelijk verlaagt en heb ik een koof gemaakt waar indirect LED licht uitkomt (RGB, net zoals in de tafelpoten)

Rechts staat een rijdbaar 19 inch rack, met de PC's en diverse randapparatuur (O1V, Roland XV 5080 e.d)



Dit rack heb ik gewoon van MDF gemaakt en zijdeglans zwart gespoten...
(sorry dat ik een hele pagina met me foto's heb ingepikt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Stage-Q

thnx,

hehe eigenlijk wel he..  :Wink: 

studio van jou ziet er ook netjes uit  :Smile:

----------


## BvE

Hee dit is toch bij Joery. Ik wist het wel....

----------


## beyma

> Hee dit is toch bij Joery. Ik wist het wel....



 :Cool:  jep !

----------


## JeroenVDV

Diep respect voor je prachtige werk. Je bent gezegend met gouden handjes! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathijs

Ziet er erg strak uit.

Die hal te zien zou ik bijna United decor zeggen.
Of scheld ik nu heel hard?  :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Niet echt een eigen topic waard, maar hier de evolutie van mijn thuis-studio'tje voor internetradio en podcastjes:

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...o/IMG_3572.jpg

Zo begon het ooit als een echte 'radio studio' setup... toen ik de Virtualizer Pro kocht, en nog een lompe tafel ergens tegen de verwarming aan had. (1 oktober 2006). Functioneel was het zeker, maar lelijk en lawaaiig met de Gemini amp op de monitors en de PC die stond te stampen.



De lompe Gemini maakte plaats voor twee Logitech speakertjes, de TFT's gingen van het bureau af op mooie VESA deskmounts. G15 toetsenbord erbij gekocht. 17 juni 2007, net voor Campzone. Studio doet overigens ook part-time dienst als vliegsimulator (zie joysticks  :Wink: )



En vandaag staat ie er zo bij. Eindelijk weg met de kabelsoep, normaal hing alles los omdat ik elke keer weer een klus had waarbij de kabels mee moesten, Het kan nu eindelijk permanent blijven dankzij de aanschaf van een krachtige laptop.

Microfoons lopen nu door een XENYX 1002FX, en een derde (gast) microfoon kan op de Minimic erbij, of iets anders zoals een gitaar. DJ mixer en CD spelers eindelijk in een case, neemt veel minder plaats in op het bureau waar je de ruimte veel harder voor iets anders nodig hebt.



Gearlistje:

* PC (Pentium D 3,2GHz, 1GB RAM, nVidia 7600GS, 1,3TB harrdisk)
* 2 x Acer AL1715
* Traktor DJ Studio 3, Atomix Virtual DJ 5.0
* Hercules DJ Console MK2 (ondanks zijn plastic uiterlijk een heel fijn apparaat)
* Logitech G15 / Trust G5-kloon

* Behringer VMX-300
* 2x Gemini CDJ-20
* Sennheiser e816s / e815 voor gast (momenteel niet opgesteld)
* Behringer XENYX 1002 FX
* Behringer VIRTUALIZER PRO DSP2024P (alleskunner, van compressor, tot EQ, tot maf gitaar of galmeffect)
* Gemini X3 (niet aangesloten, zat in zelfde rack)
* Behringer MINIMIC MIC800 (inprik)

* Logitech Z-10 als monitorspeakers (top, strak geluid, niet te hard voor een kleine ruimte)
* Cresta DCF-klokje

Ik twijfel nog even of ik de Sennheisers in de koffer zal stoppen en mijn B5 in het statief zal hangen, ik weet niet in hoeverre dat in de spraak uit zal maken. De compressor voor de spraak staat toch al in het standje "Gi-Ga-Giel" (krachtig genoeg om een auto mee te pletten) maar daar moet ik nog wat mee uitproberen.

Zaken waar ik nog niet tevreden over ben:
* Ik moet nog poetsen en stofzuigen  :Big Grin: 
* Kabelblokje achterin de DJ-set is nog wit. Komt een zwarte voor in de plaats.
* PC maakt nog te veel herrie in verhouding. Geen zin in waterkoeling maar ik zal kijken wat ik kan doen om de Zalman koeler een beetje zijn mond te kunnen laten houden.
* Koptelefoon is nu een reserve, mijn Philips SHP8000 heeft jammer genoeg aan het eind van de kabel de geest gegeven. Kabel was te dun anders was ie van een nieuw plugje voorzien.
* Ik heb nog te weinig CD's  :Wink: .... branden kan altijd nog voor de meest gebruikte plaatjes, maar er wordt ongetwijfeld ook muziek gekocht.
* Koffers onder het rack doen een beetje rommelig aan. Ik heb opgemeten, op de plek waar nu de ladenkast staat past ook precies een 19" rack. Alleen eentje vinden van de goeie afmetingen.
* Het Gemini tasje voor de DJ-set wordt mettertijd vervangen door een betere flightcase. Ik wou eigenlijk de Prodjuser CDJ-9 hebben maar die was op het moment van aankoop niet beschikbaar. Gemini tasje was goedkoper en voor mijn eisen functioneel genoeg.

----------


## beyma

Ik zou helemaal nerveus worden van die twee TFT monitoren die alles behalve waterpas hangen !! 
Ik denk dat als dat netjes uitgelijnd staat, het geheel een veel strakkere uitstraling krijgt....

@ Mathijs, heel goed gezien! en nee je scheld niet hoor, ben nog steeds erg blij om daar te werken!!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik zou helemaal nerveus worden van die twee TFT monitoren die alles behalve waterpas hangen !! 
> Ik denk dat als dat netjes uitgelijnd staat, het geheel een veel strakkere uitstraling krijgt....
> 
> @ Mathijs, heel goed gezien! en nee je scheld niet hoor, ben nog steeds erg blij om daar te werken!!



Klopt, da's nog even puzzelen om die recht te krijgen. Maar voorlopig werk ik er prima mee.

----------


## Mathijs

> @ Mathijs, heel goed gezien! en nee je scheld niet hoor, ben nog steeds erg blij om daar te werken!!



Mooi. Goede zaak dat we dan tegenwordig in het zelfde bedrijf werken  :Smile: 
Tijdje geleden een rondleiding gekregen door alle spelonken.
Echt diep respect voor wat daar gemaakt wordt.

----------


## Koen van der K

... leuk om dit een beetje te volgen ... !

Kan het toch niet laten om eens wat fotootjes van mijn oude MIDI studiootje te posten, erg jaren 90 (heb dit gehad van 1995-1999) maar ben benieuwd of er nog mensen zijn die een dergelijke setup hebben !?

Gear : Kurzweil K2000RS (best sampler ever, deed ik alle sounds mee), Juno 106 (leuk voor de synth hitjes), Lexicon MPX (mooie sound, klote bediening), Boss SE 70 (erg bruikbare multi FX, simpele bediening), dbx CL en Ashly PEQ-572 (jaja, toen mastering nog analoog werd gedaan), Akai DR-4, Tascam DA-30Mk2, Tascam CD-2000, Atari 1040ST (oer stabiele MIDI sequencer) en nog wat diversen.

----------


## Lurvi

Dit is wat ik op het moment aan aparatuur heb staan. het is heel beschijden. maar van hieruit worden wel bijna iedere week uitzendingen gedaan, jingles gemaakt en programma's opgenomen. :Wink: 

Het opnemen doe ik gewoon met de laptop met het programma cool edit pro. ideaal en makkelijk. niks geen grote studio's nodig. :Big Grin: 

link:
Bram, photos - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends

MVG Bram :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beyma

ja leuk,maar je kan hem ook hier bij zetten  :Wink: 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rec...et-studio.html

----------


## moderator

> ja leuk,maar je kan hem ook hier bij zetten 
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rec...et-studio.html



Helemaal mee eens, dus even de merge functie aangeslingerd!

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Hallo allemaal,

Ook ik ben nieuw hier op het forum en dacht; "Laat ik dan ook meteen maar even laten zien waar wij mee werken." Daarom maar wat foto's van onze studio. Met wat geblader op de site kom je nog veen meer info en foto's tegen van onze studio in Zwolle.

Mix ruimte

Ben wel benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

Emiel.

----------


## beyma

Mooie ruimte Emiel, alleen de gebruikte apparatuur is niet wat je vrijwel altijd in 'echte' studio's tegen komt! 
Maar ik neem aan dat als deze studio wat geld op gaat brengen de Behringer spullen plaats gaan maken voor beter spul ?!

----------


## renevanh

> Ben wel benieuwd naar jullie reacties.



In het stukje "Specificaties:
"De computer heeft een 3 MHZ processor."
Da's wel heel langzaam... :P

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Bedankt voor deze eerste reactie.

Het Behringer spul is inderdaad t.z.t. bedoelt om te vervangen. Ondertussen werken we hier ook vaak omheen. Alleen ontkomen we nu nog niet aan het gebruik van de AD en DA converters uit de mengtafel. Als een van de eerste ideeën die wij ter verbetering willen aanbrengen is een AD kaartje in onze mindprint. Dan kan het belangrijkste microfoonsignaal in ieder geval rechtstreeks via de RME kaart de HD op. 

En gezien het gebruik wat we van de studio maken heeft het nou ook weer niet al te veel zin om het systeem tot een maximum up te graden. De studio wordt het meest gebruikt voor trainingsdoeleinden van de zanger-s/ressen en muzikanten en niet voor high end opnames. En voor de bandartiesten is het microfoonkanaal het meest van belang. De rest gebeurt toch in de computer.

Maar wees gerust. Wensen hebben we nog genoeg hoor! Waaronder een nieuw computersysteem. Hoewel deze nog steeds goed functioneerd en bij het, meestal redelijk beperkte aantal sporen, geen enkele hapering geeft. Maar daartoe is het systeem destijd zorgvuldig wat componenten betreft uitgekozen.

Emiel

----------


## 4AC

> In het stukje "Specificaties:
> "De computer heeft een 3 MHZ processor."
> Da's wel heel langzaam... :P



Hahah, lol. Dat zal wel Ghz moeten zijn...





> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ook ik ben nieuw hier op het forum en dacht; "Laat ik dan ook meteen maar even laten zien waar wij mee werken." Daarom maar wat foto's van onze studio. Met wat geblader op de site kom je nog veen meer info en foto's tegen van onze studio in Zwolle.
> 
> Mix ruimte
> 
> Ben wel benieuwd naar jullie reacties.
> 
> Emiel.



Die 'centerspeaker' van je, dat is toch meer een home-cinema ding van een zweeds merk? Het ziet er allemaal goed uit, maar inderdaad die behringers in de toekomst proberen te vervangen voor iets leukers.

Gegroet,

Teun

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

> Hahah, lol. Dat zal wel Ghz moeten zijn...
> 
> 
> Die 'centerspeaker' van je, dat is toch meer een home-cinema ding van een zweeds merk? Het ziet er allemaal goed uit, maar inderdaad die behringers in de toekomst proberen te vervangen voor iets leukers.
> 
> Gegroet,
> 
> Teun



 
Tja, wat zijn een paar nullen hè? En dat terwijl het al een tijdje op de site staat. Maar ik denk dat het inderdaad wel Ghz is.  :Confused: 

En die centerspeaker, en ook de rear speakers die zijn van CANTON. Geen idee overigens waar die worden gemaakt. Maar het klinkt wel perfect on combinatie met de Tannoy speakers. 

Ik zal trouwens maar niet vertellen wat voor een sub er verstopt zit onder ons meubel. Want ook dat is een door jullie over het algemeen verfoeid merk. BEHRINGER  :EEK!:  Maar in de set-up zijn wij daar zeer tevreden mee. Wel was het lastig afregelen, maar nu het eenmaal staat werkt het goed voor ons doel.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Voor de puur audio producties werken we overigens niet in surround. Dat is puur ter ondersteuning voor wat video werk. 

Emiel

----------


## degrotepeter

Het stelt nog niet heel veel voor maarjah :P Een gitaar staat er niet want die ben ik aan het verbouwen :P

Op me verlanglijstje staat nog:
Yamaha p-140
behringer v-amp 2 (misschien 3 maar even kijken hoe duur die is tegen die tijd)
en een reverb processorke
en nog nieuwe boxjes want dit is nu niks :P

----------


## partydrivein

al ben ik meer live gericht dit is ook wel het setje wat ik gebruik tijdens live-opnamens, ik gebruik hiervoor dan wel mijn mitec performer 16, maar die is te groot voor op de slaapkamer ^^

----------


## timvdwerff

Mijn beginnende set (sinds vrijdag 16 okt :P)
btw ben een beginner van 13!

----------


## daveyb

Beste forummers,
Ik zie dat hier foto's van studios in kunnen. Nou dan doe ik dat ook maar.. Naast het op locatie werken doe ik ook vrijwillig werk bij de lokale omroep. Sinds kort zijn wij trotse bezitter van een D&r Axum. Samen met een ander station zijn wij de lokale omroep met de meest geavanceerde mengtafel (inmiddels waarschijnlijk niet meer maar in Augustus 2009 nog wel). Hier wat foto's van ons geheel vernieuwde studio:
Ohja dit hebben we:
- D&r Axum
- Dubbele CD-Speler van Stage (nogwat).
- 1 Minidisk van Philips
- JB System USB & Kaartlezer.
- Microfoon's zijn verschillend maar allemaal van AKG, Shure of Beyer.
- MIKA dj-micstandaard (met roodlampje erin)
- Koptelefoons van Philips
- En software = PC-Radio.
(kan zijn dat ik nog iets mis). Ik weet sommige dingen zijn de wat mindere merken, maar ze hebben gekozen om proefkonijn te zijn van D&r.

Fotos:


Nog niet compleet

nieuwbinnen:

Hier was het meubel net klaar...


Ik denk dat dit wel genoeg informatie is  :Big Grin: 
Gr davey

EDIT fotos veranderen  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Netjes! Strak en overzichtelijk.

Niets op aan te merken wat mij betreft! (behalve wat je zelf al aangaf...)
Evt een foto van hoe het nu uiteindelijk is geworden? Ik zie wel 5 verschillende soorten tft's...
En over die tft's: hoe worden die aangestuurd? Hoeveel computers zijn dit? Of vanaf 1 pc?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## daveyb

De 1e en 2e foto zijn de meest actieve foto's. Maar we zijn nog vanalles aan het aanpassen dus nieuwe foto's zullen snel volgen. Ook heb ik vernomen dat er nog een touchscreen voor de presentator bij komt, voor voorleestekst, standen van voetbal en internet.

Gr Davey

----------


## 4AC

> De 1e en 2e foto zijn de meest actieve foto's. Maar we zijn nog vanalles aan het aanpassen dus nieuwe foto's zullen snel volgen. Ook heb ik vernomen dat er nog een touchscreen voor de presentator bij komt, voor voorleestekst, standen van voetbal en internet.
> 
> Gr Davey



Ik had al zo'n vermoeden, aan het gegroeide aantal UCHrommelUCH spulletjes te zien...  :Big Grin: 
Just joking, het blijft een plaatje.

Over plaatjes gesproken, ik zie een recenter plaatje wel verschijnen als de tijd er naar is.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## daveyb

> Ik had al zo'n vermoeden, aan het gegroeide aantal UCHrommelUCH spulletjes te zien... 
> Just joking, het blijft een plaatje.
> 
> Over plaatjes gesproken, ik zie een recenter plaatje wel verschijnen als de tijd er naar is.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Tja, ik had zelf ook liever iets anders gekozen.. Helaas ben ik geen lid van de techniekgroep dus mondje open is mondje slopen. Krijgt meteen commentaar ! 
Gr Davey

----------


## Stoney3K

Mag mijn (permanent thuis gestalde) live-DJ set hier ook? Kan er ook radio mee doen!  :Wink: 





Behringer DDM4000, Gemini CDJ-20, Mac Mini met BCD3000 en djIO. Monitors zijn niet echt bepaald om over naar huis te schrijven, maar voor DJ-werk zijn ze goed genoeg, ik zou er geen serieuze recordings mee gaan maken. Bovendien moest ik ze ergens kwijt, het was óf dumpen of er iets nuttigs mee doen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fiegel5

Onderdeel van mn slaapkamer:

Bureau
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/g...5/P1020857.jpg

Mengtafel
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/g...5/P1020858.jpg

Randzooi
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/g...5/P1020859.jpg

Keys & zang
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/g...5/P1020861.jpg

Licht
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/g...5/P1020862.jpg

Het zaakje wordt gebruikt voor radio opnames, zang, musical repetitie gericht naar zang, kleine live bandjes voor radio, en fun voor mezelf. Tss overings mijn slaapkamer, en diegene die gaat huilen over die JB poster die mag mn bilnaad likken  :Smile:  .

----------


## Back on Track

ik maak men tong maar alvast nat!

kun jij daar een bandje mee doen?

----------


## Fiegel5

Het was krap, maar ja dat is gelukt. 
(drums, git,bass,lead, keys, zang)

----------


## Stoney3K

Kleine update, met wat meer toetsen  :Wink: 



Beneden naar boven: M-Audio Axiom 61, Korg X5, Behringer mixer en controller.

Straks moet die Behringer mixer er een keer uit en wordt het tijd voor een paar fatsoenlijke monitors.

----------


## 4AC

Ziet er prima uit! Al lijkt me de hoogte van de laptop, Behringer controller+mengpaneel wat onhandig?

Verder, waar is de "permanent thuis gestalde live-DJ set waar je ook radio mee kan doen" gebleven?

Andere monitoren lijken mij investering nr. 1, aangezien een mengpaneel in deze situatie heus doet-wat-ie-moet-doen en een Logitech setje (naar mijn mening) écht te min is.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ziet er prima uit! Al lijkt me de hoogte van de laptop, Behringer controller+mengpaneel wat onhandig?
> 
> Verder, waar is de "permanent thuis gestalde live-DJ set waar je ook radio mee kan doen" gebleven?



Ik zat een beetje met het probleem dat ik zowel staand als zittend wilde kunnen spelen. Als ik ga zitten kom ik niet meer fatsoenlijk bij het bovenste keyboard (waar nu die plank voor in de plaats ligt) en als ik ga staan kom ik niet meer bij het onderste klavier. Nu kan ik staand op de Korg spelen, zittend op de Axiom.

De controller + mixer kom ik staand én zittend prima bij, sinds ik daar niet continu hoef bij te stellen. De laptop wordt vooral gebruikt voor het maken van sounds en lezen van bladmuziek, die is in staande speelhouding ook perfect te lezen.

De DJ-set staat achter de foto aan de andere kant van de ruimte. Op het moment een beetje in verbouwing, want ik wil me meer op conferenties gaan concentreren en minder op DJ-werk als het om klussen gaat. 





> Andere monitoren lijken mij investering nr. 1, aangezien een mengpaneel in deze situatie heus doet-wat-ie-moet-doen en een Logitech setje (naar mijn mening) écht te min is.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Monitors en een fatsoenlijke mixer staan ook als 1ste op de verlanglijst voor de studio. Apparatuur die on-the-road gaat heeft wel voorrang, maar een instapper van A&H en een paar goeie monitors kunnen er straks waarschijnlijk nog wel af. Ik doe niet veel opnames, vooral composities, en als alternatief heb ik altijd de hoofdtelefoon nog.

----------


## stijnie34

Hier mijn studio, ik hoor graag wat jullie er van vinden
Microfoons:
- mxl 990 
- AKG 100 
- Rode

----------


## luuk013

ik hang al vanaf mn 12de rond op dit forum toen draaide ik met een jb systems mixer pro 16x en 2 huiskamer cd spelers, soms nog een discman.
ook had ik toen de beschikking over 2 sterke ts10 speakers aangestuurd door een krachtige skytec amp. nooit lid hier geworden.

toen ben ik er in de 1ste mee gestopt en zo paar jaar aan brommertjes gesleuteld te hebben, begon een maat weer te zoeken naar speakers voor een feestje in zn tuin, uiteindelijk kwamen we in in leiden terecht waar een skatebaan gesloopt werd en daar stond 2x dap clubmate 15 op ons te wachten voor een mooie prijs. (450 voor 2 setjes)
toen begon het weer te kriebelen en vervolgens heb ik die maar een overgenomen van mn maat. komt voor dat geld een berg geluid uit en klinkt ook goed genoeg.
en vervolgens hier heel veel geweest en maar een midicontroller aangeschaft en zodoende ben ik weer verslaafd. en draai ik regelmatig op familie feesten en van vrienden maar meer nog niet.
[ edit ben nu btw 20]


Shot at 2011-08-25

wat u ziet:

american audio VMS4
Asus laptop Intel I5 2410m ram 4gb 320gb hdd
traktor 2.
KRK rokit 5
Dap clubmate 15 (niet aangesloten)
senheiser koptelefoon.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> ik heb nu toevallig splinternieuwe KRK rokit5 monitoren te koop!
> kijk de foto hieronder



 
prijs + reden verkoop?

----------


## Jorn Bijen

Dan zal ik ook maar even een paar foto's + informatie hierop gaan zetten van mijn studio voor 'Goldfm Nederland' 
Foto's volgen morgen en anders nog gewoon deze week!

----------


## VON

Bij deze kick ik het draadje omhoog en zal mijzelf gelijk even voorstellen.
Ik verzorg live geluid en doe wat semi-professionele studio activiteiten.
Ik heb helaas niet veel ruimte tot mijn beschikking maar het is werkbaar.



Wat ik vooral doe is live opnames thuis afmixen en masteren, daarnaast maak ik zelf ook graag muziek.
De 2 bovenste rackjes gaan ook mee naar live shows samen met de laptop.

Daw: Reaper met oa. Waves, Cakewalk, etc plugins
Interface: Focusrite 18i20
Outboard: SPL Vitalizer MK2, BSS DPR-402, APEX DBC-8
Monitors: BNS E-24

Ik heb nog een oude Mitec Performer 16 in opslag, mocht ik de ruimte vinden plaats ik deze om groepen af te mixen. (Mitec oud Duits merk)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb het eea lopen prutsen deze zomer. Een impressie vind je op: https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....coustic-stuff/

hier de situatie voor alles aangepast werd:


En de eind situatie voor nu:


Er staan ook wat meet gegevens onderaan de blog post. Speakers zijn Fulcrum Acoustics RM25ac (full range van 24Hz naar boven ;-) )

----------


## jakkes72

Ik mis de M5000....  :Smile:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nog geen tijd voor gehad sorry ben een soort van druk.....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En een kleine update:
De RM28ac's zijn nu ook binnen. Ik was aangenaam verast door de klank zeg maar.....
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...133.jpg?w=1812 
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...134.jpg?w=1812

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Vandaag dus eindelijk eens een 5.1 set-up kunnen bouwen zonder de .1 daar de RM25ac bij 24Hz begint. Verder de RM28ac als surrounds en de FA28ac als centre.
Is best leuk zeg maar......

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...268.jpg?w=1812
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...269.jpg?w=1812
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...266.jpg?w=1812

----------


## sjig

Stuur je het .1 kanaal dan wel naar de RM25ac's? Anders mis je een hele hoop xD

Ziet er wel erg sjiek uit. Nu nog een tv die groter is dan je speakers :P

----------

